

Atoms are Not the New Bits. Yet. - kiba
http://blog.thingiverse.com/2010/03/01/atoms-are-not-the-new-bits-yet/

======
JoelMcCracken
I would love to know what the heck this guy is talking about, but I have no
context. One of my very good friends is working on a startup in this space,
and thus I might potentially find this post really sweet.

Secret to blog post writers: please give us context. What are you talking
about? Secret to this post: Who originally said "Atoms are the new bits"?

~~~
philf
It was on Wired some weeks ago:
<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/01/ff_newrevolution/all/1>

